# Does anyone play Online Football Managers



## DjFIL (Feb 6, 2009)

So I've got a bunch of soccer\football enthusiasts at work and we're all interested in starting a private league at a online football manager website.  I've seen there's a few dozen of them available, but haven't really seen what I'm looking for.  If you can suggest one that fits these ideas, that'd be great.

1) must be free for everyone.
2) must beable to have a private league, with a low minimum players (i've seen one that lets you run a private league with as little as 6 players, that'd be great).
3) would like to have multiple matches per week (some only allow one or two per week... that'd play out too slow IMO)

only one that i've seen that comes close is xperteleven.com.  It's free, has private leagues (6 or more players to start), but only one or two matches played out per week.

Any suggestions?  Thanks.


----------

